
Macbook loses charge on heavy load while being plugged in - pandafoo
https://twitter.com/MKBHD/status/827182990019149825
======
teovall
Read the thread. It wasn't being powered from the original Apple charger, it
was being powered from a third party monitor.

Move along.

